# Height Restriction?



## Anas Anani (Feb 19, 2005)

Do they have any height restrictions in the UAE? i know that Abu dhabi has height restrictions thought i don't know if it still has a height restriction now. and dubai does it have any? thought it doesnt appear to have any .


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

only near the airports
festival city for example might get height restrictions


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

yeah, by means of a 300m tower :crazy:


----------

